
How Macron just changed cyber security forever - mthomas
https://hackernoon.com/analyzing-a-counter-intelligence-cyber-operation-how-macron-just-changed-cyber-security-forever-22553abb038b
======
pawadu
The main takeaway from the article:

 _Macron learned the lessons of the Hillary Clinton campaign, and immediately
took control of the messaging and PR: Literally at the 11th hour, before the
blackout would silence it, the Macron campaign issued a statement saying it
had been hacked and many of the documents that were dumped on the American
4Chan site and re-posted by Wikileaks were fakes._

~~~
sprafa
Actually for me the main takeaway is he ran a sophisticated
counterintelligence campaign. Maybe.

The article defends the hypothesis that Macron's cybersec team deliberately
seeded the Russians with false information so three could discredit it when it
was released.

~~~
davidgerard
It was pretty hilarous that some of the fake PDFs were so sloppily done that
they left the Photoshop layers in.
[https://twitter.com/luxphoton/status/860471510821109760](https://twitter.com/luxphoton/status/860471510821109760)

~~~
pawadu
What was going on on 4chan was even more hilarious:

(sorry for buzzfeed link)

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/heres-how-far-
right-t...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/heres-how-far-right-trolls-
are-spreading-hoaxes-about)

~~~
valuearb
So he's gay and sleeping with his wife's 30 year old daughter? Sounds like a
can do guy to me!

